# Any other SL-20X fans out there?



## County (Aug 9, 2007)

I have to admit, I love the Streamlight SL-20X. Yes, there are many other brighter lights to choose from, including of course the hot-wires. But, I liken the SL-20X to the trusty hammer in my toolbox. It's tough, simple, & always does the job. Of the many beautiful things about this light, I appreciate the pre-focused hot-spot (I think it's a gorgeous beam). I like the fact that it's always ready-to-go, just yank it out of the charger. No fumbling to get it out of the charger, no worrying about charge state, no battery removal to charge, bulb insta-flash worries, sensitive charging, etc. 

I think it's quite versatile too. With the added brightness of the SL-35X bulb/reflector assembly in the 20X body, combined with the adjustable output tailcap, this is many lights in one. 

Also, I think there is prestige associated with the Streamlights that have had such use that the black anodizing has started to wear! Ever seen a street cop with an old one of these on his belt that's practically all grey? If only the light could talk! I picked up an old worn pre-86 SL-20 from a guy at a flea market over the weekend, and am in the process of getting it working (needs a new switch, o-rings, & plug assembly). I look forward to placing this ole salty dog back into service!

Please tell me I'm not alone!


----------



## matthewdanger (Aug 9, 2007)

You are not alone! I have the same setup you mentioned (SL-35 bulb with Dimmer Switch). It is a great light. It is in my truck full time.


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 9, 2007)

I carry a slightly modified (SL-11) SL-20X in my patrol bag. Mine has a cut down MOP Carley 1940 reflector, Potted WA 1111 bulbs and a 7.2 volt custom battery pack and the dimmer tail cap. Mine puts out about 570 lumen's. Works well for directing traffic with the orange traffic cone and flashing feature of the light.


----------



## fivebyfive (Aug 9, 2007)

I carry the sl-20x as my main light at work. It has lots of dings and dents. The tailcap edges have been rounded by repeated drops or poundings. The bezel has some chipped notches in them as well. It's true that all of these things add character to the light. I'm not letting go of my sl-20x anytime soon.


----------



## js (Aug 9, 2007)

Check out my sigline. Click on the SL60 link! I talk about the pros of the SL-20X and why I like it. I'm the guy who made the ring-potted lamps and MOP 1940 cut-down reflectors for the SL-20X. Normally you just drop in a WA1160 for about 450+ lumens, but there are more exotic possibilities, as depusm12 shows.


----------



## LumenHound (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm a fan.

My brother-in-law used my ROP the last time he and my sister visited me and asked what kind of 'nice and bright' light he could get back home. 
Back home for him is Barbados. I told him to buy one of these. Shipping to Barbados entails a few pitfalls but he got his light from a US source and loves it. My sister claims I've turned him into a flashaholic but he owns less than twelve flashlight/headlights.


----------



## leprechaun414 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have two of these. One with the foam on the handle that makes it so much better to use in cold weather. I think these are great tough as nails lights. You are not alone. :buddies:


----------



## tomcat017 (Aug 10, 2007)

The SL-20X is one of my favorites--I like the size, shape, and overall feel--and I think the SL-20X and 35X lamps have a great beam too. I run mine with a 4000mAh pack, UCL, and either the SL-35X lamp or the SL-60 mod that JS mentioned. The SL-60 is just plain awesome :naughty:. But it's a great light anyway you cut it.


----------



## County (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the great responses, so glad to know I'm not the only one! You know, I forgot to mention that the light is simply good-looking! When I think of the light that has lit the most scenes, & responded to the most calls, it has to be the SL-20X!

Now if I can just figure out how to get the parts to upgrade to an SL60!


----------



## County (Aug 10, 2007)

By the way, was wondering if any of you noticed that over the years, the switch contacts will degrade, causing the light to dim a little. Replacing the switch assembly solves the problem. I was wondering if any of you have experimented with disassembling the switch to clean and/or pro-gold the contacts, and if this helped the degradation over time problem. Granted the switch itself is fairly inexpensive, but I'd like to get more mileage out of them, or make them better, if I could!


----------



## LumenHound (Aug 10, 2007)

County said:


> By the way, was wondering if any of you noticed that over the years, the switch contacts will degrade, causing the light to dim a little. Replacing the switch assembly solves the problem. I was wondering if any of you have experimented with disassembling the switch to clean and/or pro-gold the contacts, and if this helped the degradation over time problem. Granted the switch itself is fairly inexpensive, but I'd like to get more mileage out of them, or make them better, if I could!



County, It looks like you've read all the boards with regards to this light and the use of ProGold. 

ProGold and it's companion DeOx-It do the job really well. 
Problem solved. 
Period.

If you use ProGold on the stock switch then you should have no problems with it for more than 10 years. Maybe 20 or more.


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry for the hijack, but would the SL60 mod work with the SL-X LED?? or would the heat mess up the leds??

Thanks!


----------



## Policetacteam (Aug 11, 2007)

I have used my Sl-20X for almost 9 years and it literally saved my life when I had a male subject, whacked out of his mind on crank, try to kill me. So I have a fond effection for this light even though it no longer works. If JS is still doing the mods I may try sending it to him to see if he can bring it back!


----------



## Wetterman (Aug 11, 2007)

You know it has a lifetime warranty?


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 11, 2007)

NelsonFlashlites said:


> Sorry for the hijack, but would the SL60 mod work with the SL-X LED?? or would the heat mess up the leds??
> 
> Thanks!


No I don't think it would because the reflectors in the SL-20X/XP led have slots in the reflector cut out for the leds.


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 11, 2007)

County said:


> Thanks for the great responses, so glad to know I'm not the only one! You know, I forgot to mention that the light is simply good-looking! When I think of the light that has lit the most scenes, & responded to the most calls, it has to be the SL-20X!
> 
> Now if I can just figure out how to get the parts to upgrade to an SL60!


 
Contact js who posted above about the Carley 1940 reflector and the potted 1160 bulbs IIRC you can use the standard battery pack in it. I think you would probably want a Medium Orange peel reflector ( it helps smooth out the beam and takes out most of the rings).


----------



## Policetacteam (Aug 13, 2007)

Sl-20X is in route back to Streamlight for a rebuild. After that its getting an overhaul by js to be re-born as a SL-60!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Wetterman (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd like to see the SL60 mod parts for sale too on B/S/T...


----------



## im5150too (Aug 15, 2007)

I still have my first year production SL-20, though it's retired and just sitting on a shelf now...... 

These days I have a SL-20X-LED that I'm starting to like more and more.


----------



## Wetterman (Aug 15, 2007)

I also have the led model and it's really nice to have the leds as backup. I also have an SL-20X and the SL-20. The SL-20 I got second hand. BTW im5150too can you reveal your SL-20s serial and the year you got it? I'm trying to figure out when mine was made.


----------



## im5150too (Aug 15, 2007)

Wetterman said:


> I also have the led model and it's really nice to have the leds as backup. I also have an SL-20X and the SL-20. The SL-20 I got second hand. BTW im5150too can you reveal your SL-20s serial and tge year you got it? I'm trying ti figure out when mine was made.



Been a while, but I think it was mid to late 70's when I bought it. I'll try dig it out and check the serial number.


----------



## PhDnME (Aug 20, 2007)

depusm12 said:


> I carry a slightly modified (SL-11) SL-20X in my patrol bag. Mine has a cut down MOP Carley 1940 reflector, Potted WA 1111 bulbs and a 7.2 volt custom battery pack and the dimmer tail cap. Mine puts out about 580 lumen's. Works well for directing traffic with the orange traffic cone and flashing feature of the light.


 

I'm an LEO in California and after reading this thread, I would love to upgrade my sl-20x. Are there any resources that anyone can share with me to do so. Thanks in advance...


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 20, 2007)

PhDnME said:


> I'm an LEO in California and after reading this thread, I would love to upgrade my sl-20x. Are there any resources that anyone can share with me to do so. Thanks in advance...


 
Contact CPF member js, he has the potted bulbs and custom reflectors. I got my custom battery pack from CPF member Mad Maxabeam


----------



## js (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey guys,

I will indeed be making some more SL60 mod kits soon. I need to cut a new batch of rings, and then pot some 1160's into them, and this takes time and effort, so it won't be tomorrow or anything, but definitely before four weeks from this post, and most likely in two or three.

As for battery packs, www.batterieswholesale.com sells replacement 5 cell sticks for the Mag and SL-20X lights, made from Aero NiMH 4/5D cells.

If you go to this 5 cell pack page at the very bottom is the 5 cell mag/SL replacement pack, model number *1/2D3500HPH5-BT*. It may be that they will use the 3.8 AH cells instead, and that's all well and good. Just don't try and get the 4.0 AH cells if you see them. Those aren't made anymore, and any you are likely to find have probably gone bad.

The problem with BWS is that they really gouge you on shipping. Plus, it doesn't look as if they have any of these 5 cell packs for sale via the web page, despite the fact that the sign says they will be available for online ordering in July 2007. But if they are for sale, a group buy of 5 or more really saves on the shipping cost if someone wanted to organize that. (I really don't want to, for the record)

If you'd like to stick with NiCd and go for the very best voltage under load and highest quality construction, then www.powerstream.com has some 1/2D 2.5AH NiCds for sale that will handle INSANE currents! (Although we only need about 4 or so amps  ) They don't sell a pre-made 5 cell stick of these, with proper button top and all that, but they could do a custom run for us if there was enough interest, or, failing that, it'd be a piece of cake for me to end-to-end solder together a handful of 5 cell packs for people. The capacity isn't any greater than the latest SL-20X stock pack, but the quality and voltage underload would be a lot better.

So, feel free to consider this a "feeler" thread on the subject and express your interest (if any).


----------



## Policetacteam (Aug 22, 2007)

js,

In your honest opinion what would be the best battery to run the SL-60!?! I will be purchasing your mod once they are complete and also purchasing the dimmer tail cap, and probably a new battery but I'm not sure exactly what I need or what would work best. Thanks for the help!


----------



## js (Aug 22, 2007)

Policetacteam said:


> js,
> 
> In your honest opinion what would be the best battery to run the SL-60!?! I will be purchasing your mod once they are complete and also purchasing the dimmer tail cap, and probably a new battery but I'm not sure exactly what I need or what would work best. Thanks for the help!



Unless you're really really jonesing for the most brightness and/or want a stick that will last longer and tolerate sitting around better, then go for the 3.5 or 3.8 AH Aero NiMH stick from www.batterieswholesale.com. Someone should call or email them to see what's up with the 5 cell 1/2D NiMH packs.

Anyway, you'd get about 35 minutes of runtime with the powerstream cells, but with exceptionally good voltage over that time, and you'd get about 50-55 minutes of runtime from the 3.5 or 3.8 AH cells, I suspect. So the NiMH stick is definitely the way to go for runtime! The 4.0AH sticks used to run for pretty much 60 minutes. Rather impressive runtime for a 450 lumen light, in my opinion. Although, you pay for it with the length and weight. Still, as I've said in the un-suck your SL-20X thread, the SL-20X definitely has some stuff going for it, and the flasher/dimmer cap is high up on the list in my book!


----------



## js (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh, and one more thing:

If BWS is *not* selling the SL-20X sticks right now, but *is* selling the loose 1/2D cells (either 3.5 or 3.8 AH), then if someone sent me a bunch of them, I could end-to-end solder them up into sticks without too much trouble and expense. I just love end-to-end soldering 1/2D cells! Talk about a seriously high current low resistance joint! RC people use this method to make packs capable of 50 to 100 amps output!

I could do the pack building for around $10 over the cost of the cells, but I wouldn't want to do more than, say, 6 or 8 of these. It starts to get really tedious to make dozens and dozens of packs, to say the least.

But one or two or three or even six or so is no problem, and would be enjoyable.


----------



## PhDnME (Aug 22, 2007)

What can I expect with the stock sl-20x battery. How long approx. will the charge last with the upgraded lamp? I'd like to get between 60 to preferably 90 minute run time if that is possible. Thanks....


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 23, 2007)

To echo what js has said the dimmer tail cap for the SL20X rocks. I use it on mine with the orange traffic cone and flashing mode for direction traffic. :devil:


----------



## js (Aug 23, 2007)

PhDnME said:


> What can I expect with the stock sl-20x battery. How long approx. will the charge last with the upgraded lamp? I'd like to get between 60 to preferably 90 minute run time if that is possible. Thanks....



Not possible with the 450 lumen 1160 upgrade.

With the Aero NiMH 3.8 AH stick, you'll get close to 60 minutes, but no chance of 90. You'd have to go to the SL-35X or 20X LA to reach those runtimes, with the corresponding loss of total light output.

The stock stick will run the 1160 for maybe 35 minutes, but it does a decent job of it in those minutes--not as good as the Powerstream cells, of course, but not bad considering its a stock pack. Those usually suck pond water when trying to drive the high output WA lamps.


----------



## Walt175 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sl-60's coming soon???? :rock:


----------



## qarawol (Aug 23, 2007)

I think I may have one or two... I forgot. Can you see the SL20X(s)?









I prefer the older SL20/35 for the fact that the switch assembly has no electronics to be concerned about and that the basic design of two metals touching can't be beat. It also self cleans itself when inserted and removed from its charger. I do still like to use the SL20X, though I don't know if I want to get the LED version.


Chalk up one more to the list.

Njoy...


----------



## sid_post (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm definitely interested and ready to upgrade one of these lights.

A question about the battery packs, will the stock Streamlight chagers work or will I need to get a custom charger of some sort?

THANK!


----------



## Policetacteam (Aug 25, 2007)

> I'm definitely interested and ready to upgrade one of these lights.
> 
> A question about the battery packs, will the stock Streamlight chargers work or will I need to get a custom charger of some sort?


 
I was going to ask the same thing. I have a custom battery for my 8AX Commander and it has to be charged until the light turns solid green, then pull it out and put it right back in until the green light is blinking. Its kind of a hassle but worth the trouble! Just curious if something similar would have to be done with a custom stick or not!?!


----------



## js (Aug 25, 2007)

stock charger will work just fine, although you have to leave it on the charger for longer due to the higher capacity.

When I had phaserburn's SL-20X I looked into increasing the charge rate, and it can be done, but it's not simple (like with a TL charger), and we just decided to leave well enough alone. It would take modding both the switch core AND the harness in order to change the charge rate and turn the charging circuit into something respectable. As it is, it's not even a constant current setup. It's just a couple resistors in series with the wallwart. All of the ripple just goes right into the battery. And when the battery starts to die, the circuit just makes it worse by pumping MORE current in, causing it to die more, cause even more current, and so on.

Also, it's a helluva lot of power to dissipate, which is why the switch core gets so damn hot and why that part fails frequently--mostly in LEO situations where they leave the lights on constant charge when not in use.

DON'T DO THIS, by the way!

Anyway, short answer is:

YES. Stock charger will work just fine, but it may take 12 or even 16 hours instead of 8 to fully charge the 3.8 AH stick.


----------



## js (Aug 29, 2007)

OK. Everyone, I will start looking into the Aero NiMH replacement battery situation and post back here sometime next week.

I just cut a bunch of fixture rings, so with that obstacle down, I can probably make up a half dozen or so SL-60 kits in the next two or three weeks, but at this point I can't guarantee anything. Anyway, hang tight and I'll post back here next week.


----------



## NotRegulated (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm still using my SL-20. It's 25 years old. 

JS, I believe I PM'ed you 6 to 9 months ago asking about an SL-60 kit. I am still interested in one.


----------



## LumenHound (Aug 31, 2007)

JS: thanks for keeping us updated on the 20X.


----------



## js (Sep 4, 2007)

Well guys,

I haven't found any way to contact www.batterieswholesale.com. The contact info page says their website will be down until "June 18th". Doesn't look good, does it? Let me see what else I can dig up in the way of 1/2D cells or packs.


----------



## TxShooter (Sep 5, 2007)

I dealt with Batteries Wholesale back in March (they're a local business). I found this contact info in an old e-mail from them. 

Victor Tan 
RP Batteries
PO Box 2152 Brookside Centre
Brisbane, QLD 4053
Australia
Tel (61-7) 3351 0700
Fax (61-7) 3351 0800 
[email protected]

Victor provided the following on the Aero rechargeable stick: 



> Thanks for your email. Our 1/2D3500HPH5-BT is used as a replacement battery for the Magcharger and SL-20X. We have upgraded the battery to 4000mAh and the cost is the same at the moment. The difference with the original is that original is NiCad whereas ours is NiMH. NiMH can hold more capacity and has no "memory effect". Run time is longer but so is the charge time.


----------



## js (Sep 5, 2007)

I think there is also a "franchise" (or whatnot) here in the USA. I'm going to call Ginseng tonight or tomorrow and get their local phone number from him. He was actually testing their new 3.8 AH cells for them last year. I don't know what the results finally were on those, but they were selling 3.8 AH sticks last time I checked.


----------



## js (Sep 16, 2007)

OK. I will be potting up at least half a dozen WA1160 lamps for the SL-60 mod kits sometime this coming week (Monday 17th - Friday 21st). I have the PM's as well as posts to this thread, so if you've already expressed an interest, I remember. I mean, feel free to express an interest again! I'm just saying that there isn't a need to do so.

Unless there is?

Maybe I should open a sale thread for SL-60 mod kits? Would that makes things easier all around? Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## js (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh, and as a post script I should mention that I did call Ginseng and left a mesage on his voice mail, but haven't heard back from him yet. I'll call again and also send an email to the Aero NiMH people to see what's up.


----------



## Deep6Osama (Sep 16, 2007)

One of my favorite flashlights! It does have great beam out of the box. I sent mine in about two weeks ago to hopefully be swapped out for an new one. Mine was very old. It was made of steel and chrome plated. It has a completely different charger and switch compared to today's model. Not sure how long it will take to get to it but I'm guessing it connot be repaired.


----------



## Supernam (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes, do let us know when this is available.


----------



## County (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome JS, glad you're doing this run. I'm happy to see that there is additional interest in the SL-20X. I'm sure you still have my PMs expressing interest in the kits. Let us know when you're ready to transact.

You know you're an incan fan when you get irritated that the LED forum consistently has 10x the current viewers as the Incan forum!


----------



## js (Sep 18, 2007)

County,

Ah yes, but the smaller incan community and thus the lesser amount of interest in incans has its upsides, too, don't forget! Fewer annoying posts in threads like this. I mean, it pleases me to no end that I haven't seen one post--not even ONE--from someone telling us all how frigging stupid we are for liking a light as big and out-dated as the SL-20X; telling us all how backward we are; and praising the Fenix this with the Cree that.

It's good that we can post a thread like "Any *fans* of the SL-20X?" and get--drum roll please . . . wait for it . . .

--actual *fans* of the SL-20X, as asked for, and not people trying to educate the stupidity out of us.

It's good to be a hotwire guy! (or gal). It's a more mellow and laid back tributary of the CPF flashlight river.


----------



## Optik49 (Sep 19, 2007)

I would like to see someone Mod a SL20X-LED. It would be the best of both worlds. LED’s for low light + a ton of light when you need it. Has anyone done this?


----------



## js (Sep 19, 2007)

Can anyone tell us about the SL-20X LED? Does it use the same SL-20X lamp module? Where are the LED's?

Given that my LA's are drop-in replacements for the stock LA's, they just may work on an SL-20X LED model, provided the extra heat doesn't fry the LED's and that it does use the same LA's as the normal SL-20X.

Anyway have any pics (or links to same) or just plain info?


----------



## Deep6Osama (Sep 20, 2007)

js said:


> Can anyone tell us about the SL-20X LED? Does it use the same SL-20X lamp module? Where are the LED's?
> 
> Given that my LA's are drop-in replacements for the stock LA's, they just may work on an SL-20X LED model, provided the extra heat doesn't fry the LED's and that it does use the same LA's as the normal SL-20X.
> 
> Anyway have any pics (or links to same) or just plain info?


 

The SL-20X LED uses a different switch. I recently sent a chrome plated steel model SL20 with no X in for warrannty repairs only to find out parts and repair would cost $85. They offered me a new SL-20X LED for $50 Shipped. I requested a SL-20X with no LED. The LED model most likely has low output LED's so what's the point. The gentleman I talked to said they are going to phase out the none LED version of the SL-20X. The first thoght in my mind was why fix what is not broken. LED's just don't have the throw to compare to the good old fashoned incandecent. Here is a link to a picture of a LED model. Plese feel free to PM me on details of the kit if still available.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/picture-1-streamlight-sl-20x-led-flashlights.html


----------



## ampdude (Sep 22, 2007)

The SL-20X LED has been out for a long time now. I was considering getting one way back when, but Streamlight uses such crappy LED's in their lights. They're usually about as far behind the emitter curve as Inova.

I wonder if the extra heat from some of the high powered bulbs like the WA1160 would affect the LED's?


----------



## Deep6Osama (Sep 22, 2007)

ampdude said:


> The SL-20X LED has been out for a long time now. I was considering getting one way back when, but Streamlight uses such crappy LED's in their lights. They're usually about as far behind the emitter curve as Inova.
> 
> I wonder if the extra heat from some of the high powered bulbs like the WA1160 would affect the LED's?


 
My guess would be they would melt. The polycarbonate lens would melt also.


----------



## Wetterman (Sep 22, 2007)

The leds are so far away so my guess it that they wouldn't melt.


----------



## Deep6Osama (Sep 23, 2007)

Wetterman said:


> The leds are so far away so my guess it that they wouldn't melt.


 

Yep to much heat.


----------



## js (Sep 28, 2007)

OK. Looking at the picture I can say for sure:

The "un-suck your SL-20X" mod will NOT work on a 20X LED model. No way.

Moving on, I'm sorry to say that I haven't been moving around very well due to a flare-up of my bad back / autoimmune condition. Fun! And on top of that I had to cover someone elses operating shift starting this week through this weekend and into next week.

So . . . the upshot of all of that is that I wasn't up to potting any 1160 lamps when I had planned on doing it, and now that my back is somewhat better, I'm spending what up-time I do have operating the accelerator.

However, that said, I should be able to pot those lamps (or half a dozen of them, anyway) sometime early next week provided that my back situation continues to improve / doesn't get worse. I'm pretty sure I'm on the mend, even given the large amount of sitting I'm forced to do on an operating shift, so thus I'm pretty sure about the new time estimate.

To anyone who sent me PM's to which I have not yet responded, hang in there. As soon as I have the free time and can sit in a chair without pain long enough to answer them, I will.

Sorry about the delay everyone!


----------



## Optik49 (Sep 29, 2007)

Jim,

Thanks for the update. 
Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## js (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, don't feel like talking about it, but had something terrible happen in our family Sunday morning. Been down and out for a while.

I just now went through all of my PM's and sent replies where warranted.

My back willing, I plan on potting up those 1160 lamps this weekend, and cutting the reflectors on Monday. This would mean 6 SL-60 kits ready to go sometime next week.

Cost will be $15 for reflector (no lamp--reflector only). I have smooth and MOP reflectors.

Cost for lamps is $9 each.

Shipping? I don't know. Probably like $4 or $6 or something. USPS priority mail.

Kits will include the fit o-ring (see SL60 link in sigline for more information), allen wrench, and detailed instructions.

I also have a several FLL.com SI UCL's available. Cost $10. These work great in the SL-20X bezel, especially if you remove the bezel o-ring and let the SI gasket do the sealing. In any case, the 1160 *will* melt the lexan lens for sure, so some kind of glass lens is a pre-requisit for this mod.

On the battery pack front, I haven't found a way to contact www.batterieswholesale.com (Aero NiMH sellers), but they have updated their website to say that online ordering of the packs will return on 24 September.

Yes. I know. It's October already. Whatever. Still no way to contact them or order online.

However, I could make up some 2.5 AH NiCd packs from Powerstream 1/2D cells if that interests anyone. Cost would be about $48 depending on how many people were interested. They would be end-to-end soldered for the lowest resistance/highest current joint, wrapped in kapton tape for strength and heat handling/conducting ability, and then shrink wrapped. As you can see from the link, these bad boys have the muscle--that's for sure. They just don't have the staying power of the 3.8 AH packs from BWS.com

My advice for most people would be to go for the 50 percent greater runtime and wait for the Aero packs to be available.

I will open a sales/order thread when I'm ready to take orders/money. Please do not send me any money now!

And remember, click the SL60 link for answers to any questions you may have, and if you can't find it there, ask here.

Thanks everyone and take care.


----------



## Optik49 (Oct 5, 2007)

My best to you and your family. Thanks for the update.
My finger is on the Paypal button, waiting for the word.
I'm in for 1 lamp, 1 reflector (but I’m not sure which yet) and 1 UCL. 
Optik


----------



## MTHall51 (Oct 6, 2007)

Out of the box, which do you SL fans think would have the best throw, great hot spot, and the most Lumens:
SL-20X, Ultra Stinger, or some other rechargeable SL model?


----------



## Supernam (Oct 7, 2007)

JS,

I hope all is going well for you or at least heading in that direction!

Thanks for your work on this "project". I have a question though. What do you suppose the runtime will be with this bulb and a 4Ah battery pack? I want bright, but would like to maintain a 60-90 minute runtime.


----------



## js (Oct 7, 2007)

Supernam,

Check out the SL60 link in my sigline. But the short answer is that we got just about 60 minutes of runtime with the 4AH Aero high-current, high-quality NiMH 1/2D pack. So the 3.8 AH pack would give 3.8/4 * 60 minutes = 57 minutes of runtime. And the stock pack would give 2.5/4 * 60 = 37 minutes calculated runtime--however, I would downgrade that to 30 to 35 minutes based on my experience with these setups.

The powerstream pack I mentioned above would probably give the full 37 minutes of runtime.

Runtime with a direct driven incan is tricky to figure, though, because the better quality packs hold better voltage which means _more_ current draw, which means less runtime (and more brightness) all other things being equal. And really crappy packs that can't hold enough voltage are asked to put out less current, and thus last longer than you think they might. But on top of that is the fact that poor quality cells do not deliver their rated capacity when asked to pump out a lot of current. So the two factors battle against each other. And of course, as the voltage falls over the run, so does the current draw.

The best thing is to just do actual runtime tests, or refer to ones that have already been done. And the 1160 on 5 1/2 D cells is well documented. The 4AH Aero packs were well known to give almost exactly 60 minutes of runtime. So, assuming everything will be a lot like that for the 3.8 AH Aero pack, you get what you get.

And, I know from testing that the latest black 2.5AH stock packs will last at least 30 minutes and probably as long as 35 minutes, but with a bit less brightness due to the lower voltage under load.

The powerstream pack was also tested against the 1160 (in a MagCharger, of course) and Phaserburn reported getting 35+ minutes of runtime, and significantly more brightness than the stock MC pack. And that was with 5 1/2D loose cells stacked into the light. Which theoretically would lose a little bit of omph due to the added contact resistance points. But it probably wouldn't be much.

So . . . .

If you want to maintain a 60 minute runtime, you'll have to wait for the BWS.com 3.8 AH pack. They might be showing the 3.5 AH, but the last time people ordered this pack they got the 3.8.

Sorry I can't get in touch with them, but my inside source is on vacation, or no longer likes me and is giving me the cold shoulder or something.


----------



## NotRegulated (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm poised to punch the paypal button when the SL60's are available. One please.


----------



## County (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep, definitely still interested in the SL-60s. Still interested in 2 Jim if you've got 'em. Just let us know when you're ready to transact. Hope all is well with you. . health and welfare first. . always.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## js (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, I have some reflectors cut, but I still haven't potted the lamps yet. My in-laws were visiting for two days, so that kind of took up two evenings. But my plan is to pot six lamps tonight. I'll post back here tonight or tomorrow one way or another. And will open an order thread and post link here when I'm ready.

One small issue is that the stock room here at work where I get my fit o-rings only had two of the size I had settled upon as best. I'm going to try a slightly larger size tonight to see if that will also work well. If not, I'll have to order some o-rings of the proper size. This might add a delay as well.

On another note, I'm not seeing anyone express any interest in the high-current Powerstream NiCd packs, so I'm dropping that idea. If this isn't the case; if there *is* interest, people should speak (i.e. post) now or forever hold their peace  . Or something like that. :nana:


----------



## Supernam (Oct 10, 2007)

The Powerstreams are crazy heavy duty, but I just can't justify spending $50 for the same capacity battery as the factory one. =/


----------



## PhDnME (Oct 11, 2007)

Eagerly waiting for sl60 mod............Thanks JS!


----------



## js (Oct 11, 2007)

Supernam said:


> The Powerstreams are crazy heavy duty, but I just can't justify spending $50 for the same capacity battery as the factory one. =/



Yup. Indeed. You'd have to really be dedicated to the highest brightness, even just a slight increase, at the expense of a LOT of runtime. I've been recommending that people wait for the Aero packs.

Still, though . . . those Powerstream 1/2D cells are legendary, and I would love to make a pack from them for someone, just to do it. End-to-end soldering large cells is such fun. And any day I get to use Kapton tape is probably a pretty good day. Love that stuff.

But, like you say, pretty hard for someone to justify a PS 1/2D NiCd pack at that cost.

And, I should point out that you can just jam 5 loose 1/2D cells (no tabs, BTW!) into the SL-20X if you wanted. I'm pretty sure that they would fit, although the paper wrapping does look a bit thick judging by the pictures. probably not an issue, though.


----------



## js (Oct 12, 2007)

OK.

We're in business. I potted 6 1160's last night and have 6 reflectors cut and the larger o-ring works just fine, which is no surprise as it is only 1/8" larger diameter (2 1/8 vs. 2). One of the lamps and reflectors is already spoken for, so that leaves 5 of each, but I'll be cutting more reflectors and potting more lamps today, and I should end up with 8 reflectors and 11 lamps ready to go this weekend, and more lamps aren't much of an issue. More reflectors, however, ARE. Carley lamps typically takes 2 to 3 months to fill an order of reflectors for me.

Now, in light of the demand and supply situations, what I'd like to do for this round of mods is the following:

Limit orders to only *one reflector* and *two* lamps.

And, if you don't know this already, please note that *the reflector is re-useable*. When a lamp burns out, you simply pull it out of the bore and install and focus a new lamp. So the one reflector limit only limits the number of SL-20X's a single person can upgrade, or prevents someone from deciding to get both a smooth and a MOP reflector.

Which brings me to another issue: I have only two medium orange peel reflectors. The rest are smooth. However, the difference between the two beams isn't great. The MOP is slightly smoother with less throw, and the smooth has a bit more artifacts in the beam with more throw. If you were happy with one, you'd probably be pretty happy with the other.

So, anyway, I can fill *8* SL60 kit orders. If every single order has 2 lamps in it, that will slow the shipping of the last two or three orders due to the need for me to do yet another round of ring-potting, but it shouldn't be a big deal. I have the weekend and Monday more or less free.

However, please note that *I can fill orders for spare lamps at any point in the future*. I always make it a point to support my mods in the field. So don't feel that if you don't get 6 spares right now that your SL-60 will become defunct and useless. I'm reluctant and slow to add more mods to the field, but I am happy and prompt to support the ones that are already there.

I will open the order thread in custom and mod B/S/T somtime today or this evening, and will notify via PM those who expressed an interest in this mod.


----------



## NotRegulated (Oct 12, 2007)

Great! I'm in for two bulbs and one MOP reflector.

Can you put a link here to the order thread you will be opening up?


----------



## js (Oct 12, 2007)

OK.

Here's the link:

 FS: SL60 kits - WA1160 in an SL-20X.

Post to that thread to order a kit.


----------



## Policetacteam (Nov 2, 2007)

My SL-60 is back, up and running! My light was given a reprieve by js...aka "the unsuck surgeon". I must commend js for the excellent job, attention to details, and great communication through the process. After explaining how mechanically uninclined I was js opted to help me out and do the mod for me. This light has seen almost 9 years duty and has seen just about everything! I was more than thrilled when I ran across the SL-20X thread which eventually led me to the SL-60 mod. Js is an engineering genius. The light is working flawlessly and is awaiting it's dimmer switch. I may try the orange peel reflector just to see how much difference there is between the two! Again...thanks for the hard work and a job well done!!


----------



## js (Nov 2, 2007)

Policetacteam,

Glad you got the light safe and sound, and thanks for the post here.

You'll want to upgrade that battery pack as soon as www.batterieswholesale.com is up and running again for online orders, and I think you'll really appreciate the dimmer switch, but for now, your SL-60 as it is should do the job 

Note that right now I have no OP reflectors to spare, and knowing Carley Lamps and how they work, it will probably be a long time before I *do* have any more reflectors. Unfortunately.

But when/if I do, I will revive this thread and start a new sales thread, and also send PM's to those who have asked to be notified if I ever have more SL-60 kits for sale.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Walt175 (Nov 2, 2007)

I got lucky and snagged a NIP dimmer tailcap on ebay for $6. It's fun using it on my SL-60. You can turn the light down for longer runtimes, or turn it up for retina burning fun!


----------



## js (Nov 22, 2007)

OK everyone.

It doesn't look as if www.batterieswholesale.com will be taking orders anytime soon.

So, I am trying to get a feel for the amount of interest in SL-20X packs to see if I want to make some up. Please post to my SL-20X battery pack FEELER thread if you think you will probably want one or more end-to-end soldered 3.8AH NiMH high quality, high current SL-20X battery packs.

Thanks!


----------

